# September 17th, Chicago Suburbs



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi boys.
I spoke with some of you about this last weekend in Vegas at the joint board HERF. I've got some pretty cool news & progress with stuff & I'd like to start compiling my attendees list. Why don't you Email or PM me if I spoke with you about this.

PS - I have somethting up my sleeve if you live out of state :mn 

Trust tme, it'll be a GREAT time!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

kurtdesign1 said:


> Hi boys.
> I spoke with some of you about this last weekend in Vegas at the joint board HERF. I've got some pretty cool news & progress with stuff & I'd like to start compiling my attendees list. Why don't you Email or PM me if I spoke with you about this.
> 
> PS - I have somethting up my sleeve if you live out of state :mn
> ...


I'll make sure I have it off this time Craig!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Milwaukee's a suburb of Chicago


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Milwaukee's a suburb of Chicago


Milwaukee is Gomorrah!!!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Checking to see if I can get the time off, would love to be there!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Checking to see if I can get the time off, would love to be there!


Would be great to meet you, D.D.!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I was not at Vegas,but if I can swing that Monday off I'm game.It's a pretty cheap flight to Chicago.Is it open or invite only


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Would be great to meet you, D.D.!!


Ditto here 'hog! Hoping I can make it.


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

dlevine1 said:


> I was not at Vegas,but if I can swing that Monday off I'm game.It's a pretty cheap flight to Chicago.Is it open or invite only


I'll tell you what, why don't you & anyone else interested in attending PM me and we can work something out. It may take a few days, but we'll have a resolution for all of you!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Now it looks like I will be out of town until the 17th of Sept., hopefully my flight will get in early enough for me to still make it. I don't have the flight info yet.


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Now it looks like I will be out of town until the 17th of Sept., hopefully my flight will get in early enough for me to still make it. I don't have the flight info yet.


Our main herf hours will be on Sunday from 1pm -7pm at the cigar bar in question. We're more than welcome to Pre-herf around the local bars on Saturday if any are interested. Plus, Sun morn we can hit some of the local breakfast spots for a Pre-herf get together.

Again, PM me if there's ANY interest


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Why do my local herfs always come up when I'm tied down someplace else?????:c

Maybe another time guys....


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Ok guys, time to start finalizing things so I can get an idea of how many people I definately have coming. I need an RSVP so I can reserve food soon for all you gorillas! Thanks


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Craig, my trip in Sept. was cancelled, so I am in! I'll send a PM too...look forward to seeing you my friend.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Count me there. Thanks!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> Count me there. Thanks!


Cool Mike...hopefully Carlos will come to town and we can herf before this too!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Big doin's here at work scheduled for that time frame now, so I'm not going to get off work. Craig, I'll see you here in Colo next week, but I won't be able to make your herf.


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

Is this still on?

As we are just a couple of weeks away, this may be a possibility for me.


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, this is still on & getting better each day!!

Food order was placed last week from the restaurant associated with the cigar bar & it will not dissapoint! 

I'm still workign on a pretty cool surprise
plus

the auction should be great! Lots of cool singles, accessories (humi's, books, equipment, etc) & some boxes of nice stuff too. 

PM me with any questions guys. I'd love to speak with anyone & get the guest list up even higher!


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey boys, respond away!!!
One week to go!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Dogwatch Dale said:


> Big doin's here at work scheduled for that time frame now, so I'm not going to get off work. Craig, I'll see you here in Colo next week, but I won't be able to make your herf.


Craig's coming to Colorado???

 

Hmmm, what say you guys?


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Moglman said:


> Craig's coming to Colorado???
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, what say you guys?


DOH! I'm so sorry bro. Should have let you know. It was a short time that I got to Herf with our main man Dale cause I ended up getting engaged while I was there. I'll be around again during the holidays & will certainly let you know.
Best-
Craig


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Craig,

Still looking forward to the big get together. Is the Mon/Thurs herf still happening this week?


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

MikeZ said:


> Craig,
> 
> Still looking forward to the big get together. Is the Mon/Thurs herf still happening this week?


Damn, I can't wait for the 17th! It should be great. Steve (my co-conspiritor) called me tonight with a list of more great bros who will be attending. CAN NOT WAIT!

Yeah, Mike...
Mon/Thurs is ALWAYS on! This past week "18" was closed so we had to postpone. Come on out & smoke that Sancho Sancho I gave you. You won't be dissapointed! Be warned, the first one I was gifted prompted me to buy a box of em! The 97s (which is what I gave you) are top-notch.

COME ONE, COME ALL!

:z


----------



## kurtdesign1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Getting close boys! PM me with any questions on directions or what to bring. Our auction will partially be based off of what YOU bring. Lets have some fun!!


----------

